# Doodsangst/stervensangst



## eno2

Er is een probleem met de Van Dale definitie van doodsangst/stervensangst lijkt me.



> 1*angst voor de dood*=zieltoging
> 2 figuurlijk grote, buitengewone angst  •uitdrukking doodsangsten uitstaan zeer angstig zijn



Angst voor de dood is iets waar je je hele leven kan aan lijden. Niet hetzelfde als doodsangst. Wat betekent het gelijkheidsteken tussen dood en zieltogen? Slaat het op de gehele zin of enkel op dood?  In het laatste en waarschijnlijkste geval kan je beter zeggen: angst voor het zieltogen. Of angst voor de doodsstrijd. Dat zou correct zijn. Zieltoging /doodsstrijd is gewoonlijk eenmalig, het sterven zelf. Je kan ook zieltogen/sterven  zonder doodsangst.

Voor Stervensangst wordt gewoon Doodsangst aangegeven in Van Dale, maar doodsangsten uitstaan is niet hetzelfde als stervensangsten uitstaan, dwz stervensangst kent geen figuurlijk gebruik.

Die twee lemma's zouden mogen herwerkt worden.


----------



## jedna

Doodsangst wordt, denk ik, 'getriggerd' door (al dan niet reëel) 'gevaar van buitenaf' . Stervensangst is m.i. meer een (al dan niet gegronde) angst van binnenuit.


----------



## eno2

De vermelding  ~zieltoging  zou eruit moeten in betekenis 1. De betekenis "angst voor de dood" volstaat. Die kan existentieel , psychiatrisch of reëel zijn. 
Jij splitst het in extern en intern getriggerd. Dat zou inderdaad mogen vermeld worden onder betekenis 1
Betekenis 2 is een afgezwakte, metaforische betekenis, geen reële angst voor de dood. Het is "zeer angstig zijn", maar niet noodzakelijk voor de dood.


----------



## ThomasK

ik zou dat onderscheid spontaan niet zien als anders getriggerd. Beide kunnen bijna-synoniem zijn, in mijn ogen, maar in het ene geval toch meer voor het verlies van het leven, de andere voor de wijze van sterven. Maar wel akkoord dat _stervensangst_ niet figuurlijk kan worden gebruikt... Of...?


----------



## eno2

Bijna alles kan wat figuurlijk gebruik betreft. 


ThomasK said:


> ik zou dat onderscheid spontaan niet zien als anders getriggerd. Beide kunnen bijna-synoniem zijn, in mijn ogen, maar in het ene geval toch meer voor het verlies van het leven, de andere voor de wijze van sterven.


Snap niet wat je bedoelt.

Extern getriggerde angst voor de dood is bijvoorbeeld onder doodsbedreigingen (terreur)
Intern getriggerde angst voor de dood kan van psychiatrische aard zijn (psychose)

Maar dat is misschien niet wat je bedoelt?


----------



## ThomasK

Je uitleg inzake het onderscheid kan ik perfect volgen, maar beide leiden in mijn ogen tot doodsangst. _Stervensangst_ lijkt mij specifieker, zoals bij een terminale patiënt. Misschien een subtiel onderscheid, maar toch...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Je uitleg inzake het onderscheid kan ik perfect volgen, maar beide leiden in mijn ogen tot doodsangst. _Stervensangst_ lijkt mij specifieker, zoals bij een terminale patiënt. Misschien een subtiel onderscheid, maar toch...


Akkoord. Het onderscheid stervensangst-doodsangst is niet  eens zo subtiel lijkt me. Hoezeer Van Dale ze ook als verwisselbaar behandelt. 
Daar valt veel meer over te zeggen....

Angst voor de dood is niet hetzelfde als angst voor het sterven.


----------

